# Hey Baby Goat!



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

"That's not yours!"

Is it bad that I laugh every time I see the AT&T commercial with the goat? It is on a lot for me, so I am assuming ya'll have seen it too. Hopefully I am not alone, do you guys enjoy it too!? :whatgoat:





, for those who haven't seen it. :laugh:

Also, what breed do you think that buck is? Pygmy? Under all that wooliness, I guess I can't tell!


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I find it funny too. One of the few commercials that I will watch.


----------



## Goat Luvr (May 3, 2012)

Good job goatie!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I laugh every time XD


----------



## Boondachs (May 11, 2012)

I love, love that commercial. Every time we see it we all laugh and say "Chewy" because we can totally see my little buck Chewy doing exactly that!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Glad I am not the only one! :crazy:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:slapfloor:


----------



## WhartonFarms (Sep 12, 2012)

*Hey, baby goat*

Yes, every time I see it I laugh...the kids burst out when the goat kicks the bag..


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

I love that goat! I was jumping up and down when I saw the commercial first time yelling "Look goat, look goat"... I'm a dork!


----------



## WhartonFarms (Sep 12, 2012)

*Hey, baby goat*



Shellshocker66 said:


> I love that goat! I was jumping up and down when I saw the commercial first time yelling "Look goat, look goat"... I'm a dork!


You're not a Dork, I did the same thing ....although my husband did look at me Funny. I said "What, you don't see commercials with our favorite animals EVER" he just kinda grinned and said.."kids its OK, Mommas OK!"


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

I love that commercial. Makes me laugh every time.


----------

